# various kills with a gamekeeper catapult



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a few pics of things that have been killed with a gamekeeper catapult














































*GAMEKEEPER CATAPULTS U.K.*


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful pic, beautiful kills and lovely slingshots. Good job


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great job. keep up the good work!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

those rabbits are so cute


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> those rabbits are so cute


hahaha, they look even cuter on a plate with a bit of salt and pepper lol


----------



## kiss (Aug 20, 2011)

3rd picture down....what SS is that?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

kiss said:


> 3rd picture down....what SS is that?


It my slingshot a one off what John kindly made me, its one of his old ones with a pinky hole what i asked him to put in for me, i still think he should make them, it a cracking catapult and ive took a lot of game with it, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> 3rd picture down....what SS is that?


It my slingshot a one off what John kindly made me, its one of his old ones with a pinky hole what i asked him to put in for me, i still think he should make them, it a cracking catapult and ive took a lot of game with it, jeff
[/quote]

thanks jeff







you have the only one of that type ever made !!! in the near future i will probaly bring it out but has for now i'm flat out, thanks jeff







-- gamekeeper john


----------



## face.xD (Dec 28, 2011)

I have question for gamekeeper do yo send slngshot to serbia?


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

nice shots those. cant wait till i get my slingshot and do some rabbit hunting


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shooting


----------

